# Hypnotherapeutic options



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Hypnotherapeutic options. Hypnotherapy has been shown in randomized studies to improve IBS symptoms.37 Simren and associates38 evaluated 26 patients with refractory IBS; 13 were randomized to receive gut-directed hypnotherapy and 13 to receive supportive therapy. Colonic sensory thresholds were evaluated before and after lipid infusion. The study authors found that there were higher colonic baseline tones present in the hypnotherapy group compared with the control group at 3 months. Phasic motor events were similar in both groups, but hypnotherapy appeared to reduce colonic hypersensitivity to lipid infusion. Presumably, hypnotherapy alters colonic function via central mechanisms, but this remains to be ascertained. Gonsalkorale and colleagues39 followed up with 239 patients who had undergone gut-directed hypnotherapy between 1 and 5 years previously. They found that 83% of patients reported that their symptoms had remained controlled since the end of hypnotherapy, and that only 17% had suffered some deterioration. Quality of life also remained improved, but these observations were uncontrolled. Therefore, gut-directed hypnotherapy should be considered an option for patients who have persistent symptoms despite standard therapy and who do not have significant psychologic comorbidity." http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/434526


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump for newbies


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------

